# Regelventile ohne Stellungsrückmeldung



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 September 2009)

Hallo,
an Heizungsanlagen hat man ja öfters Stellventile nur mit Befehlen "Auf" und "Zu", aber ohne Stellungsrückmeldung.

Die Ansteuerung bei einem einzelnen Ventil ist dabei recht einfach, da ich dazu je nach Soll-/Ist-Abweichung die Verfahrzeit
berechne. Also die Funktion wie der z.B. CONT_S-Regler aus der Siemens PID-Bibliothek.

Nun habe ich eine Anwendung bei der ich intern die Ist-Stellung des Ventils berechnen muss, damit ich das Ventil auf eine von extern 
vorgegebe Stellung fahren kann (0-100%).

Dazu messe ich einmal die Laufzeit des Ventils von auf bis zu, und weiß somit dass wenn ich vom Programm das Ventil z.B. 1 Sekunde
ansteuere, es um z.B. 1% verfährt.
Da sich die Laufzeit in gewissem Maße verändert, mache ich normalerweise z.B. einmal pro Tag eine Initialisierungsfahrt um die Laufzeit zu messen.

In diesem Fall geht das aber nicht, da durch diese Messfahrt eine Übertemperatur ansprechen würde.
Hinzukommt, dass meine einzige Rückmeldung vom Ventil nur die "Endlage auf" ist.

Meine Initialisierungsfahrt besteht darum zur Zeit nur daraus, dass ich das Ventil einmal am Tag komplett schließe damit die berechnete Ist-Stellung nicht ganz aus dem Ruder läuft.
Denn durch das ständige Verfahren im Regelbetrieb summiert sich der Stellungsfehler im Laufe der Zeit.

Jetzt das eigentliche Problem:
Annahme:
- Sollstellung 100%
- intern berechnete Stellung ist 100%
=> Ventil würde demnach nicht weiter angesteuert werden
- wirkliche Stellung ist aber 80%

Ich könnte es im Programm so machen, dass ich bei 100% Sollwert das Ventil dauerhaft mit Befehl "auf" ansteuere. 
Dann würde das Ventil aber mehr oder weniger unkontrolliert "aufgerissen". 

Gleiches gilt auch für die andere Richtung
- Sollstellung 0%
- intern berechnete Stellung ist 0%
- wirkliche Stellung ist 10%

Testweise mache ich es jetzt in diesem Fall mit einer Taktung des Ventils (feste Zeit: 1s ein, 60s aus) in die entsprechende, bin damit aber auch nicht glücklich.

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch eine elegante Möglichkeit (außer Stellungsrückmeldung nachrüsten ;-) )

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## GLT (4 September 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Jetzt das eigentliche Problem:
> Annahme:
> - Sollstellung 100%
> - intern berechnete Stellung ist 100%
> ...


So manchen es eigentliche alle mir bekannten Hersteller von 3P-Regelungen.

Die Positionen 0% u. 100% dienen zum Synchen - dabei wird das Zu oder Auf-Signal solange getaktet ausgegeben, bis der Stellantrieb sicher die Endstellung angefahren hat (außer Defekt natürlich).

Ich würde allerdings ein anderes/kürzeres Puls-Pausen-Verhältnis wählen z.B. 1s/5s.


----------



## jabba (4 September 2009)

Ich habe das mal so gemacht, das ich den Schaltnocken auf einen Bereich verstellt habe, der immer in der Regelzone liegt. Jedesmal beim überfahren habe ich einen Wert abhägig von der Richtung als Referenz gesetzt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 September 2009)

GLT schrieb:


> Die Positionen 0% u. 100% dienen zum Synchen - dabei wird das Zu oder Auf-Signal solange getaktet ausgegeben, bis der Stellantrieb sicher die Endstellung angefahren hat (außer Defekt natürlich).
> 
> Ich würde allerdings ein anderes/kürzeres Puls-Pausen-Verhältnis wählen z.B. 1s/5s.



Das finde ich aber recht schnell. Diese Taktung muss ja auf jeden Fall langsamer sein als der Regler der davor hängt, damit dieser ggf. noch gegensteuern kann falls die Temperatur durch die Taktung ansteigt/abfällt.

Gibt es irgendwo Informationen wie diese "bekannten Hersteller" das lösen?



jabba schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal so gemacht, das ich den Schaltnocken auf einen Bereich verstellt habe, der immer in der Regelzone liegt. Jedesmal beim überfahren habe ich einen Wert abhägig von der Richtung als Referenz gesetzt.



Das ist mal eine gute Idee!
Ich werde mal nachschauen ob ich das bei den vorhandenen Ventilen auch verstellen kann.
Wenn ich den Schaltkontakt bei 50% positionieren könnte, bräuchte ich zum synchronisieren auch nur noch die halbe Fahrzeit des Antriebes.


----------



## GLT (4 September 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das finde ich aber recht schnell..


Die typische Laufzeit der 3P-Antriebe von Sauter, L&S, Siemens, KP usw. liegen meist um 150Sek; da alle 5s ein 1s Fahrsignal findest Du schnell?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 September 2009)

Nagut, so schnell ist es dann doch nicht ;-)

Ich habe bei mir ziemlich unterschiedliche Ventile drin. Eins mit 70s Laufzeit, und ein anderes mit 8 Minuten (Ex).
Kann man die Taktungszeiten bei diesen Fertig-Steuerungen von Sauter oder Siemens eigentlich einstellen? 
Machen diese auch eine Initialisierungsfahrt?


----------



## GLT (4 September 2009)

Die Taktung hängt m.E. von Xp u. Tn ab; Synchronisierung wird besser wurde oft gemacht, wenn innerhalb 24h keine Endstellung erreicht wurde.

Inzwischen nimmt man in GLTs eigentlich keine 3P-Antriebe mehr, sondern stetige u. da ist das Problem ohnehin nicht mehr existent; auch die Krücke mit Endschaltern (bis auf Hähne) löst man intelligenter mit 10V-Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Jan (4 September 2009)

Ich hatte ein Ventil das ich auf eine genaue Position (0-100%) fahren sollte. Natürlich wollte wider jemand (der Auftraggeber) am falschen Ende sparen. Und hat den Antrieb ohne Rückmeldung (keine Analoge Stellungsrückmeldung und keine Endlagen) bestellt.
Ich habe auch die Laufzeit gemessen. Die Laufzeit 0-60s entsprechen 0-100%. 
Damit sich der Stellungsfehler (den es in so einem Fall immer gibt) nicht summiert, mache ich bei jeder neuen Positionsvorgabe erst eine Referenzfahrt ( 80s Zufahren) und fahre dann für die berechnete Zeit auf die gewünschte Position. Hat dem Kunden und dem Auftraggeber nicht gepasst, aber ich kann nur das möglichst Beste aus der Situation machen.
Würde ich Anlagen planen, würde ich IMMER analoge Stellungsrückmeldungen vorsehen. Das Nachrüsten wird immer teurer.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 September 2009)

Bei den Neuanlagen die ich gemacht habe wurden auch immer stetige Ventile mit 0-10 V Ansteuerung verbaut, komplett ohne Rückmeldung. Und die laufen alle einwandfrei.
Diese Anlage ist aber eine Altanlage / Umrüstung, darum ist meine Bibliothek in der Richtung noch nicht vollständig.

Aber wenn GLT schreibt dass die üblichen Anbieter das auch mit einer Taktung lösen, bin ich mit meiner Variante zumindest nicht auf dem ganz falschen Dampfer.


----------



## GLT (4 September 2009)

Du könntest es Dir aber auch vereinfachen indem Du dir die OSCAT.lib speziell ACTUATOR_3P genauer ansiehst. 

Dürfte alles wichtige für dich drin sein.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 September 2009)

GLT schrieb:


> Du könntest es Dir aber auch vereinfachen indem Du dir die OSCAT.lib speziell ACTUATOR_3P genauer ansiehst.
> 
> Dürfte alles wichtige für dich drin sein.



Hab ich mir vorher schon angesehen, find die Funktion aber nicht so prall.


----------



## t-poke (5 September 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Namensvetter,

schönes Problem hast Du da. Zumindest für die 100% Stellung hast Du ja eine Rückmeldung.

Für die anderen Stellungen würde ich Dir vorschlagen, die Reaktion des Prozesses auszuwerten. Kannst Du irgendwo die Vorlauf- /Rücklauftemperatur erfassen und daraus Deine Rückschlüsse ziehen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## s.leuschke (11 April 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Nagut, so schnell ist es dann doch nicht ;-)
> 
> Ich habe bei mir ziemlich unterschiedliche Ventile drin. Eins mit 70s Laufzeit, und ein anderes mit 8 Minuten (Ex).
> Kann man die Taktungszeiten bei diesen Fertig-Steuerungen von Sauter oder Siemens eigentlich einstellen?
> Machen diese auch eine Initialisierungsfahrt?


 


Hallo ist das Thema noch aktuell ?
Oder die Frage mit den Sauter Antrieben ?

Ich arbeite viel mit Sauter, es gibt Antriebe, bei welchen man die Zeit von 0-100% und umgekehrt zwischen 30,60 oder 120 s einstellen kann.

Gruss
Sven


----------

